
Show HN: Munt – A payment gateway for accepting multiple cryptocurrencies - svenvdz
https://getmunt.com
======
svenvdz
Hi guys! I'm Sven the maker of Munt. Munt is a payment gateway for accepting
multiple cryptocurrencies with just 5 lines of code.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

------
gabecuevas
Yo, let’s chat... add me on Skype://Gabe.cuevas

Munt sounds badass..

~~~
svenvdz
Hi! Shall we just stick with email ;). Here is my mail: sven@getmunt.com.

